# Ordered my legion



## Ratbstd (Jul 31, 2016)

Have wanted one for a few months, finally ordered it. It will be in Tuesday, hope to shoot it in the afternoon!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Ratbstd (Jul 31, 2016)

Shot it this afternoon, very pleased.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I really like this guy's YouTube reviews


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, if they will trade me even up, Legion for my Mosquito, I'd be more inclined to get an MPX as well.
Otherwise its a CZ Scorpion.

Sigs are nice but I like the older metal German ones. 

Is this your daily carry piece now?


----------



## Ratbstd (Jul 31, 2016)

This and a shield 45


----------

